# Gardens



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't see a section for chickens and gardens, so I put it here. I use the chicken poop in my garden, scooped up daily and tossed in garden. I also use eggs shells in my garden to keep away crawling bugs, like slugs or whatever. Crush them up and sprinkle all over garden. My roo has free range of the front yard, where I have sunflowers, watermelon, and baby pumpkins. He hasn't touched anything yet except a few sunflowers that grew near his bowl. My food garden is in the back, should I let him in there to get bugs? Any gardening and chicken advice would be great.


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

They will not only eat the bugs out your garden they will eat all your plants too, I let mine free range till all I had left was mud! I am moving to a bigger garden soon and will try letting them in most of the garden again, I will just fence off the bits I want to grow,


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I was thinking of making them a wooden pallet planter box and fill it with foods they like and need in their diet? What do you peeps think would be the best things to grow just for the chickens? My backyard garden is fenced in with chicken coop wire, that is where I got the leftover wire to make coop when roo showed up...Any ideas?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I wouldn't go through the trouble because whatever you give them they will eat to the ground. Might be better to just toss in beet greens, carrot tops, extra lettuce and such as it arises. Mine used to love clover so I gave him that as often as I would find it growing.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

So a variety of green leafy veggies and leaves. I am building the box to put inside to grow for winter, Not planning on bringing in the whole garden just a few roots,( you pick roots from your garden before winter and plant in box to keep alive for spring) just enough to feed fam and chicken. I grow my own food, so I wanted to know what to grow extra this winter for him. I already started drying out sunflower seeds. 

Love love all the advice...My man keeps shutting the computer on me saying "are you in chicken land again?" 

After your lavender advice, I ordered lavendeer seeds and eucalyptus seeds to grow around or hang in pots near coop.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've head very good success with root crops like beets and carrots. Do easy to grow and you can harvest and plant again every few weeks. Lettuce is the same. Pick and start some new seeds. Grows fast and easy to restart over and over. Mellon and pumpkins will give you lots of green to feed them while you get a few squash or melons or pumpkins to eat. Dandalion is very easy and you can make tea. Same with camomile. Rosemary will grow into a big bush outside once it's winter hardy after 3 years. Also alum is pretty, is good to eat and grows very easily. Well just some ideas off the top of my head. I'm inching toward being self sustaining with my food. Not even close yet, but inching bit by bit. Now that my husband left, I imagine I will move much more quickly along those lines. This next year decides if I get to keep my house. That's my biggest immediate goal.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gosh you sure have a lot on your plate Energyvet. Wish you lived nearby. We'd help you in a heartbeat with the coop and everything. One day at a time and all will work its way out.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You have no idea.... :-/ but I don't want to get into a pity party so I'll just say ..... You have no idea. But ya know, being with chicken people is really become the best part of my day. Or as you say, my visits to chicken land! I've always loved chickens and now I get to indulge myself on line. So I'm feeling optimistic for the future.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

My garden.....The board on the ground is to block off garden when dogs have to be left out alone. All from seed.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow! Nice garden, love the sunflowers. 

I received some free "chicken salad" seeds with an order from My Pet Chicken. I put half the package in a really big pot and let it grow on my deck, then I moved it into the run when the lettuce mix looked tasty. The girls loved it!!! And then they loved throwing all the dirt out of the pot too! So I scooped it all up and will replant it when it starts to cool a bit. I picked up some seed packets on sale late in the year and will plant those in the pot in the house this winter and then take outside. I think I have beets, carrots and lettuce. I also plant BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds) in the winter and feed them sprouted. Playing in the big pot gives the girls something to do in the winter.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my garden a few weeks ago


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like heaven to me!! I would put a table where you are standing, some nice linens, candles, and prepare to feast!! That is beautiful. How long did it take to get there? What's your favorite crop? And do you use the chicken poop for compost?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh oh. You asked for garden photos....


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks gorgeous.. my chickens are not allowed ANYWHERE near my garden... they dont match well... after everything is harvested i give them the left over stuff.. ill throw the bad tomatoes and such down to them, but now the new goat likes that stuff and beats them to it.. LOL..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I do a little gardening myself..


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> Looks like heaven to me!! I would put a table where you are standing, some nice linens, candles, and prepare to feast!! That is beautiful. How long did it take to get there? What's your favorite crop? And do you use the chicken poop for compost?


Its my first season of growing, i grew it all from seed. my favorite crop was my sweetcorn, and yes i used chicken manure for compost. 
my carrots were a disaster lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice little plot there Cog! You eat well! Lol. 

I made my first ever Tomato Meat Sauce from scratch today. Gotta tell you it smells amazing! Used my own fresh tomatoes and herbs. Used fresh garlic and onion. I'm kinda proud of myself - a little. 

Wish I could share it with all of you!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks good !! Yes mam I eat good.. I can and pickle just about everything I grow.. Made a big batch of salsa, chow chow, and my famous hot sauce... Dang it sure is better than store bought !









This is pico de gallo.. Don't have pics of anything else, I guess they were deleted.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

that sauce looks good


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Love love.....I had a good harvest, first year at this house. I totally redid the whole front and back yard. It's small, yes, but building my little sanctuary. Once the coop is done, I want a pallet bench for next to fire. And planting more next year in the back. I do have baby pumpkins planted outfront, they will be here in time for Halloween to make the house look festive.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay. Here's the finished product and OMG it was tasty. I put the leftover in jars to use later. That's something to look forward to. I canned some beets earlier this summer.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Cogburn, or anyone really. What do you all do with Spearmint or Peppermint? I have both and I'd love to dry some or same some or can some. I'm just not sure what I'm supposed to do with it. Suggestions?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I use it fresh sometimes, but mostly just like to grow it to smell it. But here's some recipes I found I have made the watermelon mojitos before and they are really good. Hope you can find something to do with it..

http://blogs.babble.com/family-kitchen/2012/07/19/12-things-to-do-with-fresh-mint/


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

You can put fresh cut leaves in water jar in fridge to keep fresh. Put leaves in ice cube trays fill with water, great in drinks. Make tea. Tie bundles with string and hang up to dry out. Mint is good dry and sprinkled in dog food for good breath.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

You can put leaves in jar of water in fridge to keep longer. You can mix in ice cubes for drinks. Make tea. Tie string around bundles and hang up to dry. Also good mixed in with dog food, good breath.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha Booty. Think I didn't hear you the first time? Anyway...cool. I agree in that I grow it just cause I love the smell. I bought a chocolate mint this year for the same reason. They are amazing when it rains. So hang in bunches to dry, and I have 1/2 a watermelon sitting on my counter. I also just put my sauce in jars so I have those handy to put in the fridge. Ok. Let's see how that goes. Thank you friends.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

You can also toss leaves in a big casserole pan and toss around daily to dry them out. And if you love the smell of an herb, bun it like incense. I burn sage constantly.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I burned some sage a few weeks ago. I needed to clear out the negative energy in my house. It was a cedar sage smudge stick. Everything smelled like a campfire for a few days. Lol. I actually have some spearmint and peppermint incense. And essential oils. Have you ever used it in olive oil for cooking. I done that with thyme and basil. I wonder what mint would do?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't like sage in my food. Or rosemary and thyme. I like tumeric, paprika, garlic, and ginger, the most. I love cooking!! 

I love burning sage for negative energy, A black candle is also good for eliminating negative energy, I always stock up on black candles during Halloween season. 

Are we bonding  Digging your style Energy vet!!

You can also freeze your favorite herbs with olive oil in ice cube trays and then when done store in freezer bags, ready to toss in pan, no chopping, quick and easy. I did garlic and chives. Yum!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah. I think we're bonding. Did I say that I just ordered my coop and run tonight. No chickies yet, but if you build it, they will come, right. 

Yoga, chickens, cooking, black candles and smudge sticks. We're off to a very solid start. 

I was thinking buff orpington or two, a buckeye, and maybe a wyandotte or a RIR? What do you think?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

What coop did you get? Get whatever chicks are going to make you happy, I'm excited for you!! I like the birds with bright colors and love the long tail feathers, but the buff's are cute too.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I like the round roley poley ones. Nice fat hens. I also like the little banties but I don't have room for chickens with eggs that small. Some day. I also like red chickens so RIR, Buff orps and maybe wyandottes would make me happy. I was thinking of getting all the same but I see so many beautiful birds. The Buckeyes are really nice too. And The Jersey Giants! Prolly end up with some red sex links or something.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's a few pics of garden stuff


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice produce. Enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

baby pumpkins ")


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I like to cook BBQ !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's very interesting. No wonder you are a cooking wonder. AND a family tradition! Excellent! Thanks for sharing the wealth of information.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I also built that pit myself.. 11 years ago, I've built several and sold them. Her name is ol Betsy.. She's a cookin mother.. Shut yo mouth.!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My mouth was not open, surprisingly enough! Hello Betsy!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Dang....looks delicious. Love BBQ's "good food, good drinks, good friends"


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Par - Tay at Cog 's house!! BYOB


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Heirloom eggplant from farmers market, dipped in egg, then sprinkled with bread crumbs, garlic, and flaxseed. Cook in oil and butter until tender. Yum.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

@ Cogburn What spices do you use on your rubs? Which ones do you use a lot?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I make my own rubs for competition, beef, chicken, & pork. If I use store bought the best I've found is called Grub Rub from Gordon's in Katy, Tx, its a great all around rub, good on anything. You can order online. I keep some on hand at all times, making my own is expensive, so I try to save here and there, when possible.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

do you have a garden?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have one. I think cog does too as he's mentioned it before. I have strawberries, blackberries, blueberries, raspberries, tomatoes, honeydew, beets, carrots, peppers, string beans, asparagus, chives, spearmint, peppermint, lots of herbs, lavender and two different cherry trees.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes Mam !! I grow a big garden maybe 2 each year.. I grow everything... Debating now to start a fall garden.. Maybe if I feel better soon. My front yard is a 300 acre hay meadow.. And my backyard is 90 acres of east Texas hardwoods, I've got 5 acres (in the middle of nowhere) here that I own the rest is in the family.. Not going anywhere ya know. Thinking about a MAJOR tomato operation next year, I grow maters and melons like crazy in this sandy loamy soil. Lookin for more pics..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful! Abundance! Space!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Now that is a harvest...


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

I've always loved gardening. Everyone told me, since I was a child, that I have a green thumb. Now I'm convinced  lol
I also love to grow vegetables and fruits, but unfortunately I don't have enough land at the moment.
An other my hobby is to make wicker baskets  I wouldn't that you lose the old traditions so I decided to learn how to make them.


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

love your garden.......


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Broke down the garden..sad for me but the chickens had a blast. The old garden spot will be our compost spot until next year. I will leave a little dirt bath section for the chickens. Did anyone else let their chickens help break down the garden?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Is that ur rooster at the bottom of you 1 st pic?
Looks like our Felix!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

The chickens are very helpful in the garden!! I have to cover my garlic with netting or they will come up behind me and "help" me by taking those things out of the dirt and throwing them aside when they realize they aren't grubs to eat.

My nicest flower beds are now the ones surrounded by netting to keep all my little helpers out!!

However they are handy with mulch. I break open a bale of straw and they go to town picking all the stray wheat berries out and then I rake it up and spread through the garden or mix it with grass clippings in the compost.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, your rooster looks just like him....thank you for sharing. He is so beautiful. I have never seen another one like him, until now. I have seen some pics in catalogs. It took me a long time to figure out who and what he was. A splash Bantam. He showed up on my doorstep on morning in March 2012 and we started having coffee together. He hasn't left since. I bought him two pullets, a blue and blue splash, so he can have babies one day. And then I acquired the three laying hens from a farm. Do you have any more like him? How old is he? and what kind of attitude does he have?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

@Roslyn...I didn't plant any garlic, someone gave me a huge bag this year ") But I use buckets to cover up the plants I don't want them to touch. I pulled up plants to mulch and they dived into the bugs. I will have Ice soon. It's not so much the snow you worry about in Idaho, so much as the ice. It's the begining of November and it is on it's way. We had an early frost that burnt or killed some of my plants. I have tomatoes in the living room, herbs on a window sill, and some greens in another room. No room for what I want... 

The chickens did help till it all for me. Also been buying spinanch when on sale to toss to them since the garden is gone.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Booted B, Felix is a big 1 1/2 year Cochin. A big wanna be tough guy but he is so not. He is the sweetest rooster we ever had. Doesn't mind being held and is very mellow. We kept him for about 6 months and realized he would never take on an animal and by keeping him, he would surely get eaten . So I convinced my Stepson to build a little coop and we would give him Felix and a girl of his choice to keep. I know he is safer there because he has them fenced in. Rather then here where they free range . I hope to breed him this Spring with our big white Cochin .


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> Broke down the garden..sad for me but the chickens had a blast. The old garden spot will be our compost spot until next year. I will leave a little dirt bath section for the chickens. Did anyone else let their chickens help break down the garden?


Yes! My girls love to help with a bit gardening!


----------

